# Transmutations-Spezi



## Ælenaya (7. September 2009)

Hallo...

Mal ne Frage:

Als Transmutations-Alchi ist es ja normalerweisse so, das z.B. bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

mehr als eine bei rauskommt....

Wie ist es dann bei den "neuen" Epic-Steinchen? kommen da dann bei der Transmutierung auch mehr als einer bei raus?

und woher bekommt man bitte das Rezept für 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ???? Stimmt es, daß das ein Geistesblitz ist? 

Danke im Vorraus für Hilfe...

MFG


----------



## Rabaz (7. September 2009)

Ælenaya schrieb:


> Als Transmutations-Alchi ist es ja normalerweisse so, ...



Nein ^^

Nicht normalerweise, sondern nur mit Glück und ziemlich selten. Und das Äonenmacht-Rezept bekommst du per Geistesblitz. Mit den Steinchen weiß ich es nicht genau aber ich vermute so wie bei Urmacht und anderen Transereien.


----------



## Dark_Lady (7. September 2009)

Meiner Erfahrung nach procct es eher selten - hatte bei  den letzten 10 Transmutationen z.B. keinen einzigen Procc dabei... Komm im Schnitt so alle 15-20 Transmutationen vielleicht mal auf einen Procc.


----------



## ztryqer (3. Oktober 2009)

Jeden 4. Tag zwei Steine, etwa alle 10 Tage vier Steine


----------



## Scharamo (3. Oktober 2009)

Die Chance das beim Transalchi mehr rauskommt liegt bei 20%

Kann maximal 5 fache Menge mehr rauskommen.

Hatte vor paar Tagen ein 5er procc beim roten Stein. Das war sehr nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ladana (19. November 2009)

also bei mir ist es gestern das erste mal geprobt beim roten stein ( seit die steine drausen sind )


----------



## KidSnare (19. November 2009)

Einmal 5er procc bekommen, seitdem nur noch 2er proccs und so alle 4-6 mal würde ich schätzen.


----------



## Shiningone (24. November 2009)

Mal etwas anderes zu dem Thema ....
Ich habe inzwischen auf 2 Servern einen Transmutationsspezi und mutiere mehr oder weniger regelmässig mit beiden munter epische Edelsteine. Dabei hatte ich noch keinen einzigen Geistesblitz. Kann es sein, dass man die nur bei Äonen-/Titan-Transmutationen bekommt?


----------



## Sano (18. Dezember 2009)

zum thema äonenmacht:

ich transe täglich seit vielen wochen und habe äonenmacht noch nicht als 
geistesblitz bekommen. kann mir hier jemand bestätigen das er das rezept für 
äonenmacht schon bekommen hat? ich denke nämlich nicht das es das rezept schon
ingame gibt. 

mfg sano


----------



## Liandrii (16. März 2010)

Also von Äonenmacht hab ich bisher noch nichts gehört und ich transmutiere auch täglich einen epischen Stein für den Juwelier in unserer Gilde.
Was mir allerdings schon etwas komisch vorkommt und ich hab mir deshalb extra mal eine Strichliste gemacht:
Ich habe bei 50 transmutationen ganze 8x einen 2er Procc bekommen, ist das normal das die Proccchance so unterirdisch schlecht ist (hab hier 20% gelesen keine Ahnung ob der Wert stimmt), weil dann geh ich lieber auf Fläschchen die Proccen sehr viel öffter und ob ich jetzt mit oder ohne Transmutations Alchie nur einen Stein/Titan/was auch immer bekomme, macht auch keinen Unterschied^^


----------



## Windelwilli (16. März 2010)

Liandrii schrieb:


> Also von Äonenmacht hab ich bisher noch nichts gehört und ich transmutiere auch täglich einen epischen Stein für den Juwelier in unserer Gilde.
> Was mir allerdings schon etwas komisch vorkommt und ich hab mir deshalb extra mal eine Strichliste gemacht:
> Ich habe bei 50 transmutationen ganze 8x einen 2er Procc bekommen, ist das normal das die Proccchance so unterirdisch schlecht ist (hab hier 20% gelesen keine Ahnung ob der Wert stimmt), weil dann geh ich lieber auf Fläschchen die Proccen sehr viel öffter und ob ich jetzt mit oder ohne Transmutations Alchie nur einen Stein/Titan/was auch immer bekomme, macht auch keinen Unterschied^^




geht mir auch so, seit Wochen keinen Steinchen-Proc mehr bekommen.


----------



## nussimaster (18. April 2010)

ich habe das problem nicht freitag habe ich 1k bekommen für 9 steine 3 rote epic 4 gelde 2 blaue wo bei ich 1 mal 4 proc hatte und 2 proc ich kann net klagen


----------



## nussimaster (18. April 2010)

zum thema äonenmacht http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=54020 ein link habe ich auf buffed.de gefunden


----------



## Osric (19. April 2010)

nussimaster schrieb:


> zum thema äonenmacht http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=54020 ein link habe ich auf buffed.de gefunden



Die Kommentare sind von 2008 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Äonenmacht hat es meiner Ansicht nach nicht ins Spiel geschafft. Hab es noch nie gesehen und auch wird das für nix gebraucht.

Das mit den Proccs ist schon so in Ordnung. Dumm ist es bei uns halt nur, dass die meisten Transmute Sachen nen CD haben (selbst die alten, z.B. Eisen zu Gold - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Hab jetzt schon einige Male (hält sich trotzdem in Grenzen) einen Doppelprocc bei Steinen gehabt (aber mehr als ein 2. ist es nicht geworden). Auch bei Saronitbarren zu Titanbarren hab ich noch nie mehr als einen Doppelprocc gehabt.


----------

